# Safari: comment garder onglet ouvert tout le temps



## OSX (27 Septembre 2009)

Je n'arrive pas à faire comme j'ai l'habitude avec firefox dans safari, c'est à dire garder la fenetre des onglets des favoris à gauche constamment ouverte lorsque ouvre un nouvel onglet ou bien lorsque clic sur un lien favoris car dès ce moment la fenetre des favoris disparait.

Merci à vous.


----------



## schwebb (27 Septembre 2009)

Hello,

Cmd clic, ça ouvre le lien dans un autre onglet.

Regarde dans l'aide de Safari, tout y est. 


*Note du modo :* Non, tout n'y est pas, il faut aussi regarder ici, car l'aide Safari ne dit pas où on doit en parler sur MacGe !

On déménage !


----------



## OSX (28 Septembre 2009)

@schwebb
Non c'est pas ça que je veux, je veux que la fenetre des favoris restent constamment ouverte sur la gauche.


----------



## schwebb (28 Septembre 2009)

Ah oui ok, je viens d'aller voir dans Firefox, je vois ce que tu veux dire.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible avec Safari, ou alors avec un plugin.


----------



## marctiger (30 Septembre 2009)

Ce que tu peux faire, c'est en cliquant sur "Afficher les signets", appuyer sur "cmd" (ancienne pomme), tu auras (si tu as activé cette option) tes signets affichés dans un nouvel onglet.

Il te suffit alors de déplacer cet onglet à gauche et tu le conserveras ainsi toujours à gauche.


----------

